# Artificial Intelligence EA



## Stormin_Norman (20 January 2009)

for group testing.

original here: http://codebase.mql4.com/755

file below. V 1.1 has a take profit included in its code.

other variations here: http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=86946

please post results. lets see if this is another EA to declared 'busted'.

first go through testing i found the default settings on the original AI returned better results on M15 EUR then M30 EUR.


----------



## Buster (20 January 2009)

Hmmm..

And I thought this was going to be a thread about blonde's colouring their hair...

Cheers,

Buster


----------

